# After Effects - Laufschrift/Abspann



## Trusher (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hab mir das Tutorial vom "Star Wars Texteffekt" angeschaut.
Jetzt möchte ich einfach einen standart Abspann machen, wo der Text von unten nach oben läuft.
Hab um den Text zu schreiben, die Text-Funktion von AE genommen. Im Vorspann sieht es dann auch alles gut aus, aber nach dem ich dann den Abspann gerenndert habe, ruckelt der Text sehr stark.
Hab dann mal wie im Tutorial-Video, eine *.gif Datei angelegt, mit Text, aber das sieht dann noch schlimmer aus.
Ebene -> Qualität steht auf BESTE
was kann man noch einstellen, damit der text sauber und flüssig läuft.

Hab mal eine Vorabversion vom Abspann hochgeladen, wo man im etwa sehen kann, was ich meine (qualie ist nicht 100%)

Download

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.....

Mfg Trusher


----------



## gernegut (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hast du mal die *.AEP Projektdatei ohne Footage, also nur den Textabspann? Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Welche AFX-version setzt Du ein?

Gruß


----------



## Trusher (14. Juni 2004)

hier das projekt

Projekt

hab AE Version 6.0


----------



## gernegut (14. Juni 2004)

Ja, das Flackern habe ich auch mit diesem Text. Ich habe mal den 'alten' Texteffekt herangezogen und diesen nach oben scrollen lassen -> kein Problem.
Versuch es mal damit. AFX 6.0, respektive 6.5, sind noch zu neu um die Mankos der neuen Textebene zu wissen.
Warum nimmst Du Quad Pix und nicht die normalen DV PAL Einstellungen ?

Servus


----------



## Trusher (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gernegut _
> ......Versuch es mal damit. AFX 6.0, respektive 6.5, sind noch zu neu um die Mankos der neuen Textebene zu wissen.
> Warum nimmst Du Quad Pix und nicht die normalen DV PAL Einstellungen ?......
> 
> Servus



mh, das letzte hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, bin in den bereich recht neu


----------

